# lcd tv question - light area when screen completely dark



## jespak (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi folks. I just received an LCD tv by mail order about 1 week ago. Its an AOC L32W96I. I'm very satisfied with it, its my first LCD tv. However, I've noticed that when the screen is COMPLETELY black, theres a slightly lighter area in sort of a vague diagonal line going towards the center of the screen, about 6" long. Here's a link to it:

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/QykitncbwRi-hdlmUKz_tg?feat=directlink

The return process is going to be a hassle and take a matter of weeks and the problem is really not a big deal as it is, its only visible if the screen is COMPLETELY black. What does anyone think I should do? Has anyone had this problem or heard of it before? If this is a known, progressive problem, then clearly I should try to return it, but as it is, its not a big deal.

Thanks!


----------



## jespak (Mar 16, 2010)

plz fellaz, rly not sure what to do here, whatyda think??


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I would keep it if it were mine, I could live with it I think.

If you do any thing to it, very good chance that you void any warranty it may have.

BG


----------



## jespak (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks BG. I can live with it as it is, itll be a major pain to return it, just want to make sure whatever this is isn't going to progress...any ideas on that?


----------

